# Oh Toyota 4x4....



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

Since all you did was trash talk the Dawgs and how they would finish worse than the Vols and would NEVER fire Richt to blah, blah, blah, blah, blah, blah......... 

Do you want to pull a JetJockey and spin ALL of your silly predictions or be a man, take it on the chin and just admit "YOU" were wrong...

Should we start posting some of your FAMOUS quotes?? 

Happy New YEAR, the Vols still suck!!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 4, 2016)

Oh snap.....


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey I figured we were able to handle the big games but the kids couldn't close out 3 of the 4 games but that's life. After saying that I think it's pretty obvious by the product on the field who's better between the two teams regardless of the records. And y'all have 1 more win congrats next year swap one of the Louisiana Monroe or ga southern teams for a team who made it to the playoffs. I'm fine with the way the season played out ga barely beat a 7 win team and we completely dominated a 10 win team pretty clear who the better team is. 
Can't wait for the new season to start! Good luck with yalls unproven hc!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey I figured we were able to handle the big games but the kids couldn't close out 3 of the 4 games but that's life. After saying that I think it's pretty obvious by the product on the field who's better between the two teams regardless of the records. And y'all have 1 more win congrats next year swap one of the Louisiana Monroe or ga southern teams for a team who made it to the playoffs. I'm fine with the way the season played out ga barely beat a 7 win team and we completely dominated a 10 win team pretty clear who the better team is.
> Can't wait for the new season to start! Good luck with yalls unproven hc!



I'm not sure what ^^this^^ is.. A spin or did you say you were wrong about the Dawgs being better than the Vols at 10-3?? It looks more like a spin/excuse??


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm not sure what ^^this^^ is.. A spin or did you say you were wrong about the Dawgs being better than the Vols at 10-3?? It looks more like a spin/excuse??



Y'all have 1 more win congrats. It's also pretty obvious on the field who's the better team. Most ppl can see that even some of my Uga friends. But I know you'll never admit it. I'd admit if Uga was the better team but frankly they couldn't compete with 10rc if they played this week.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 4, 2016)

I don't care what the records are I'm happy with the end product I saw Friday. A step in the right direction. With everyone back this year we shall take another step in the right direction!
And if y'all like football sept 10th we play Virginia tech at Bristol motor speedway with what will be world record crowd at a football game so they say..like 150k ppl. That right there is exciting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm not sure what ^^this^^ is.. A spin or did you say you were wrong about the Dawgs being better than the Vols at 10-3?? It looks more like a spin/excuse??



Yeah Slayer, but what about all of those "OTHER" famous 4x4 quotes and predictions...





> Yep Oklahoma is gonna roll through those playoffs!





> They won't fire Richt because they'll lose the qb prospect.





And DON'T FORGET THIS FAMOUS 4x4 QUOTE...



> Avatar bet on each teams records at end of this year?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't care what the records are



Than why would you want to bet on that record??


Yep, like I thought.. Going to spin it like JJ..

Sad really..


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey I figured we were able to handle the big games but the kids couldn't close out 3 of the 4 games but that's life. After saying that I think it's pretty obvious by the product on the field who's better between the two teams regardless of the records. And y'all have 1 more win congrats next year swap one of the Louisiana Monroe or ga southern teams for a team who made it to the playoffs. I'm fine with the way the season played out ga barely beat a 7 win team and we completely dominated a 10 win team pretty clear who the better team is.
> Can't wait for the new season to start! Good luck with yalls unproven hc!



Ha southern would run for a 1000 yards against UT. You would have had another Lnifbyou played them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Ha southern would run for a 1000 yards against UT. You would have had another Lnifbyou played them.



Come on now.. UT played power houses like Bowling Green and North Texas... No way Southern could beat those teams..


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 4, 2016)

Don't forget the storied football program Northwestern has.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Come on now.. UT played power houses like Bowling Green and North Texas... No way Southern could beat those teams..




You do realize North Texas only won 1 game this season and the Vols game score was the 2nd lowest scoring game North Texas lost..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Than why would you want to bet on that record??
> 
> 
> Yep, like I thought.. Going to spin it like JJ..
> ...



I guess he's still working on a better spin..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'd admit if Uga was the better team but frankly they couldn't compete with 10rc if they played this week.



Considering all we have for a coaching staff right now is graduate assistants, our QB sux and our potential Heisman candidate is down for the count if 10rc didn't win against us this week they would be the laughing stock of CFB.

Had Chubb not gone down in the 10rc game I'm thinking we would have another W in the W column. You know it's so too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 4, 2016)

Nope Im just gonna let you keep quoting yourself. You can make the thread yourself just by posting then quoting it then saying something new then quoting it. You prolly high five yourself too.
Its 2016 I aint got time for you.
10rc is was the better team this year as evidence of on the field play and 2016 will be a great year..you cant say the same thing and your sad its otay buhwheat smart will get yall there in bout 4 years!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nope Im just gonna let you keep quoting yourself. You can make the thread yourself just by posting then quoting it then saying something new then quoting it. You prolly high five yourself too.
> Its 2016 I aint got time for you.
> 10rc is was the better team this year as evidence of on the field play and 2016 will be a great year..you cant say the same thing and your sad its otay buhwheat smart will get yall there in bout 4 years!




Yep, this is the kind of stuff I was referring to in the 1st post as "Blah, Blah, Blah".....

Butch Jones... Brick by Brick..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nope Im just gonna let you keep quoting yourself. You can make the thread yourself just by posting then quoting it then saying something new then quoting it. You prolly high five yourself too.
> Its 2016 I aint got time for you.
> 10rc is was the better team this year as evidence of on the field play and 2016 will be a great year..you cant say the same thing and your sad its otay buhwheat smart will get yall there in bout 4 years!





Browning Slayer said:


> Yep, this is the kind of stuff I was referring to in the 1st post as "Blah, Blah, Blah".....
> 
> Butch Jones... Brick by Brick..



And I have NO problem quoting myself!! And giving a "Self High Five"!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

someone got all the dishes washed and vacuuming done finally.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 4, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> someone got all the dishes washed and vacuuming done finally.



I turned on his internet since uga squeaked by that stout 7 win team! Figured he should have some luxury in his trailer! Now he wants to get on here n bash me after I did him that favor pshhhhhh


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 4, 2016)

Here you go slayer...have fun

http://www.winsipedia.com/georgia/vs/tennessee

Don't let your hate get in the way of facts. Just a note it took Tennessee down years since 2008 for some of these stats to even come close.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 4, 2016)

EWWW other than Heisman and bowl records which is bec they play in lesser bowls with lower competition 10rc is better all around. Duh most of us knew that. Like Ive said many times heres how the sec power all time rankings go..BAMA #1 10RC #2


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2016)

So who exactly caused those UT down years. They caused them cause they played poorly. Down years are not handed out by lottery. According to UT fans UGA had a down year this past season. We still ended up with a better record than UT.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> EWWW other than Heisman and bowl records which is bec they play in lesser bowls with lower competition 10rc is better all around. Duh most of us knew that. Like Ive said many times heres how the sec power all time rankings go..BAMA #1 10RC #2



That lesser bowl game Georgia won was against an opponent Northwestern beat by 2 points. PS had several starters out that were back against GA.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Here you go slayer...have fun
> 
> http://www.winsipedia.com/georgia/vs/tennessee
> 
> Don't let your hate get in the way of facts. Just a note it took Tennessee down years since 2008 for some of these stats to even come close.



2008?? Looks like UGA has owned the Vols since the year 2000 or am I missing something on the "Facts"??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I turned on his internet since uga squeaked by that stout 7 win team! Figured he should have some luxury in his trailer! Now he wants to get on here n bash me after I did him that favor pshhhhhh



Now come on little fellar.. Bashing? Oh, calling you out on what "YOU" said is bashing?? I'm sorry little guy but if you don't want people "Quoting" you, ya might want to watch what you type cause you might type something that will get "Quoted" in the future..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> That lesser bowl game Georgia won was against an opponent Northwestern beat by 2 points. PS had several starters out that were back against GA.



All I know is 10rc woulda beat them by 60 and ga squeaked by by 7.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 4, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now come on little fellar.. Bashing? Oh, calling you out on what "YOU" said is bashing?? I'm sorry little guy but if you don't want people "Quoting" you, ya might want to watch what you type cause you might type something that will get "Quoted" in the future..



I thought you were smart and could tell that post was sarcasm but apparently you couldnt. Ill cut your internet off as soon as I leave work you are not using it for the betterment of your future.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I thought you were smart and could tell that post was sarcasm but apparently you couldnt. Ill cut your internet off as soon as I leave work you are not using it for the betterment of your future.



You sure are a touchy little guy, aren't you.. A couple Vols suck and you start crying..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 4, 2016)

The opposite actually. No cares given to anything said here it's entertaining


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> The opposite actually. No cares given to anything said here it's entertaining



Yes it is... Especially when its holding someone to what they actually said..


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> All I know is 10rc woulda beat them by 60 and ga squeaked by by 7.



UT would have not done a whole lot better against PS than UGA did. If you let a bunch of Graduate assistant and lame duck coaches prepare UT, they would prolly get beat.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 4, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> UT would have not done a whole lot better against PS than UGA did. If you let a bunch of Graduate assistant and lame duck coaches prepare UT, they would prolly get beat.



and provide the soap and shampoo for the shower.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 6, 2016)

Lol at this guy saying UGA is a better team than UT. First of all,  we finished 2nd in the east,  beat yall in the head to head,  and not to mention our strength of schedule. We lost 3 of 4 games to playoff teams. Now let's compare how we did against the same opponents.

UT vs FLA -L 27-28
UT vs Bama-L 14-19
UT vs Missouri -W 19-8
UT vs Vandy - W 53-28
UT vs Kentucky - W 52-21
Yall did have a better point differential against SC,  but we played them when they was peaking.

We lost 4 games by a total of 17 and they was all 4th quarter come backs and one OT. 
Our OOC  schedule Oklahoma, Bowling Green, North Tx. North TX was really the only weak opponent.


Yalls OOC schedule ULM ? Southern Jaguars and a bad Ga Tech

How yall faired against same teams

UGa vs FLA-L 3-27 a 24 point loss to our 1 both in the swamp and yall got to play  Harris

UGa vs Bama -L 10-38.. 28 point loss compared to our 1

UGa vs Ky- W 27-3. A 24 point win compared to our 31

UGa vs Vandy- W 31-14 a 17 point win compared to our 24

UGa vs Missouri- W 9-6 a 3 point win a snoozer compared to our 11


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> and provide the soap and shampoo for the shower.



Vols learned to buy the soap on a rope from the times they spent in prison


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

Vols... Wishing they had what the Dawgs do... That 10 win season just haunts the scum from Knoxville.. We have a 10 win season, fire our coach and hire one of our own to land back in Athens..

Can, you sorry Gutter Scum, bottom of the septic tank, no good, sorry Vols actually have a football player say he's had 40 wins in his season? Well, our seniors left the bowl game with their 40th win.. When was the last time a Senior in Knoxville could say that?

BB BOOM!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols... Wishing they had what the Dawgs do... That 10 win season just haunts the scum from Knoxville.. We have a 10 win season, fire our coach and hire one of our own to land back in Athens..
> 
> Can, you sorry Gutter Scum, bottom of the septic tank, no good, sorry Vols actually have a football player say he's had 40 wins in his season? Well, our seniors left the bowl game with their 40th win.. When was the last time a Senior in Knoxville could say that?
> 
> BB BOOM!



BB Boom sez:


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> BB Boom sez:





The Vols have made a lot of progress in their campaign to "Be BACK" but have yet to really do anything.. They played Northwestern in a bowl game to get their 9th win.. 

Pathetic! 

In a year the Dawgs were down, the sorry Vols still couldn't manage a double digit season.. 

And I just don't see it in their future..

If you guys get a double digit season, do you think they will make rings like Carolina did?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols have made a lot of progress in their campaign to "Be BACK" but have yet to really do anything.. They played Northwestern in a bowl game to get their 9th win..
> 
> Pathetic!
> 
> ...



Well they were playing all freshmen


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

daily volsux and goldrangersux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Well they were playing all freshmen







Matthew6 said:


> daily volsux and goldrangersux



I like it!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 6, 2016)

*Are you serious?*



Browning Slayer said:


> Now come on little fellar.. Bashing? Oh, calling you out on what "YOU" said is bashing?? I'm sorry little guy but if you don't want people "Quoting" you, ya might want to watch what you type cause you might type something that will get "Quoted" in the future..



Do you really want us to keep you accountable to everything that's come out of your big mouth? You are one delusional dude.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Do you really want us to keep you accountable to everything that's come out of your big mouth? You are one delusional dude.



Oh, look what I was able to drag out of the Vol gutter.. Nice to see you back in here KY... Over the last 5 years, you've been MIA like UT football!

Quote AWAY! I have no problem admitting I was wrong..  Some of us will admit we were wrong and some Vols can't back up what they say like 4x4 or at least admit he was wrong.. 

I guess you have some folks like me that can be held accountable and then you have some folks like 4x4 & JJ that spin facts to fit their needs..

Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Vols suck!



I know it's rude to Quote yourself according to some, BUT.... This quote was to great not to Quote.. 

Vols suck!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols have made a lot of progress in their campaign to "Be BACK" but have yet to really do anything.. They played Northwestern in a bowl game to get their 9th win..
> 
> Pathetic!
> 
> ...



We played 12-13th ranked Northwestern and crushed them in a New Years day bowl.  Compared to yalls unranked 7-6 Penn State. Yall had one more win out of 3 more easier games than us. Whoa. Yall still lost the head to head with us and we helped get Richt out.  

Now your happy with an Unproven HC? Smells like Muschamp. And yall will live in the days wr have since we fired Fulmer for 2 bad seasons. 

So your seniors got 40 wins and underachieved. Ours helped lay a foundation for Champions and left on a high note.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ours helped lay a foundation for Champions and left on a high note.



So say all of you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Ours helped lay a foundation for Champions and left on a high note.





elfiii said:


> So say all of you.



Champions.....

You do know we are talking football in the SEC and not a Tennessee State Fair Heifer Beauty Contest... 

And the Blue Ribbon goes to Knoxville!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Champions.....
> 
> You do know we are talking football in the SEC and not a Tennessee State Fair Heifer Beauty Contest...
> 
> And the Blue Ribbon goes to Knoxville!!



Champions!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 6, 2016)

While I am a fan of the the dawgs. They are not better than 10rc this year. The vols won the head to head and curb stomped a better team in the bowl game. Don't hang your hat on beating penn st. Dawg fans. Kirby has his work cut out for him next season. You can thank me later 4x4


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> You can thank me later 4x4



No need.. He's been thinking god everyday since beating Northwestern.. Best record the Vols have seen in a decade..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 6, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> While I am a fan of the the dawgs. They are not better than 10rc this year. The vols won the head to head and curb stomped a better team in the bowl game. Don't hang your hat on beating penn st. Dawg fans. Kirby has his work cut out for him next season. You can thank me later 4x4



Ah it's all good. Slayer will be slayer and there is no help for him. 
Now for those that wanna talk football straight up..butch canned our d cordinator today. And he's tweeted some interesting things about it lol. From his tweets he's not happy. I'm reading shoop is our #1 target. How was his d? #2 is Chavis.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 6, 2016)

*Sorry Thlayer*



Browning Slayer said:


> Oh, look what I was able to drag out of the Vol gutter.. Nice to see you back in here KY... Over the last 5 years, you've been MIA like UT football!
> 
> Quote AWAY! I have no problem admitting I was wrong..  Some of us will admit we were wrong and some Vols can't back up what they say like 4x4 or at least admit he was wrong..
> 
> ...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't think I spin. So I missed my prediction on records by 1 oh well. I also said 10rc would be the better team over ga and even though we won 1 less I'm pretty sure it's obvious that 10rc is the better team. Way better. I also 10rc will be in Atlanta again before Uga and that's yet to be seen but I still feel like we will. Everyone makes predictions as does slayer and he is wrong just as much as me. 
I can't tell if slayer is a troll similar to bigsteve for those that visit the political forum or he's just the biggest Uga homer in the country. At least some of the Uga fans here acknowledge the truth. When me or other point it out he trolls. It's all good though there's always a guy like him on any forum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't think I spin. So I missed my prediction on records by 1 oh well. I also said 10rc would be the better team over ga and even though we won 1 less I'm pretty sure it's obvious that 10rc is the better team. Way better. I also 10rc will be in Atlanta again before Uga and that's yet to be seen but I still feel like we will. Everyone makes predictions as does slayer and he is wrong just as much as me.
> I can't tell if slayer is a troll similar to bigsteve for those that visit the political forum or he's just the biggest Uga homer in the country. At least some of the Uga fans here acknowledge the truth. When me or other point it out he trolls. It's all good though there's always a guy like him on any forum.



Oh no! You call me a Homer but yet you don't hold yourself to the same standards you are putting me in. I joke round about UGA winning the National Championship but it's said jokingly and the folks on here know it outside of the silly little Vols I poke at. 

You have been making all kinds of quotes "UGA will never fire Richt", "VOLS will have a better record" and so on.. 

When I bring up those quotes you just brush it off and say some more rubbish about UGA, you get called out and you spin it... Then the cycle goes around again.. 

And you believed just like the rest of the Vol Nation that Butch would of had you in the Dome by now and look.. Still on the outside looking in. 

You probably stay awake at night just HOPING that UGA will flop like the Vols.. Trust me, I've enjoyed watching the Vols become irrelevant for years now. Many predicted this was the year for the Vols and yet again, what happened... Same old Vol story!! Lose, Lose and lose.. And losing 1 out of 6 to the Vols I'll take any Saturday and Every Year! The Dawgs have been slapping the Vols around for over a decade and I don't see that changing!

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

KYBobwhite;9946565[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> internet was down. Sorry but I haven't been on the web,



For the last decade??? Here's an UPDATED headline on the Vols..

****VOLS STILL SUCK!!!****


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 7, 2016)

You need medication bru!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You need medication bru!



I self medicate everyday after work!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> You need medication bru!




And what is a BRU??


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I self medicate everyday after work!



thats beautiful. the best part of the day.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 7, 2016)

*Might wanna start doubling your dose*



Browning Slayer said:


> I self medicate everyday after work!



Cause it ain't working.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> And what is a BRU??



Just a different way to say bro lol


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh no! You call me a Homer but yet you don't hold yourself to the same standards you are putting me in. I joke round about UGA winning the National Championship but it's said jokingly and the folks on here know it outside of the silly little Vols I poke at.
> 
> You have been making all kinds of quotes "UGA will never fire Richt", "VOLS will have a better record" and so on..
> 
> ...



Beating the Vols aint much for us to brag about Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Cause it ain't working.



My oh my... The brain capacity of a Vol is so limited and small...

It's working "GREAT"! 

Filled my freezer in a matter of days!

I got you boys on to pg 3 now!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Beating the Vols aint much for us to brag about Slayer.



Actually its not.. 5 out of 6 and they had to come back to win the 6th..

VOLS SUCK and they know IT!

That's what ticks them off.. We finally lose to those idgits and we fire our coach over it.. They keep losing, firing coaches and still lose to UGA.. Drives them MAD!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Beating the Vols aint much for us to brag about Slayer.



You are right!

It's like taking credit for punching a kid in a wheel chair....


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 7, 2016)

*Wow Slayer*



Browning Slayer said:


> Actually its not.. 5 out of 6 and they had to come back to win the 6th..
> 
> VOLS SUCK and they know IT!
> 
> That's what ticks them off.. We finally lose to those idgits and we fire our coach over it.. They keep losing, firing coaches and still lose to UGA.. Drives them MAD!



Still can't get over the Fulmer years,  can you?  Losing 9 straight to the Vols. Perhaps some counseling might help you deal with your anger issues. It's very apparent that you're obsessed with the Vols. I guess you see orange instead of red.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lol at this guy saying UGA is a better team than UT. First of all,  we finished 2nd in the east,  beat yall in the head to head,  and not to mention our strength of schedule. We lost 3 of 4 games to playoff teams. Now let's compare how we did against the same opponents.
> 
> UT vs FLA -L 27-28
> UT vs Bama-L 14-19
> ...



As an old timer, I typically try to stay on the sideline to leave the flats open for the involved. But there are two words that come to mind:
transitive properties.

in vino veritas mi amore. in vino veritas.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 8, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Considering all we have for a coaching staff right now is graduate assistants, our QB sux and our potential Heisman candidate is down for the count if 10rc didn't win against us this week they would be the laughing stock of CFB.
> 
> Had Chubb not gone down in the 10rc game I'm thinking we would have another W in the W column. You know it's so too.



There you go, hitting the boy with the truth.  Everyone knows Vol Sux and got lucky with Chubb getting injured.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jan 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Beating the Vols aint much for us to brag about Slayer.





Browning Slayer said:


> You are right!
> 
> It's like taking credit for punching a kid in a wheel chair....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2016)

It appears Butch and company was interested in our new D coordinator.. Too bad Vols Kirby got him..

http://espn.go.com/college-football...y-smart-georgia-bulldogs-alabama-crimson-tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Still can't get over the Fulmer years,  can you?  Losing 9 straight to the Vols. Perhaps some counseling might help you deal with your anger issues. It's very apparent that you're obsessed with the Vols. I guess you see orange instead of red.



It wasn't hard to get over those years when Richt and UGA started owning the Vols for the last 15 years..

Daily Vols suck!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You are right!
> 
> It's like taking credit for punching a kid in a wheel chair....



Thought thats why you thought you were all that


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> It wasn't hard to get over those years when Richt and UGA started owning the Vols for the last 15 years..
> 
> Daily Vols suck!




Everyone has.  Don't feel special. Even Vandy and Ky got a piece. Thank God those days are over,  huh? The east is back to the norm of TN Vs FLA decides the outcome


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 8, 2016)

*Yeah pick the year span that works for you*

Bottom line:
Series: Tennessee vs UGA leads 22–21–2
SEC Championships Tennessee leads 13-12

Let's move on with our lives.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2016)

a lot of those Tennessee titles are shared in other years and not outright titles. Same for the mutz..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 8, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> a lot of those Tennessee titles are shared in other years and not outright titles. Same for the mutz..



Let's not get started on the "outright" titles Bama claims


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 8, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Everyone has.  Don't feel special. Even Vandy and Ky got a piece. Thank God those days are over,  huh? The east is back to the norm of TN Vs FLA decides the outcome



Yep... The VOLS are back... 

1 win over UGA in 6 years and they back!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 8, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep... The VOLS are back...
> 
> 1 win over UGA in 6 years and they back!



I can't speak for everyone but beating UGA to me would never mean the Vols are back. I don't know of any reason to measure Tennessee's success or failure playing UGA.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep... The VOLS are back...
> 
> 1 win over UGA in 6 years and they back!



That's one step closer than the year before. We are back.  Back to being competitive, back to teams fearing us , and being able to beat anyone,  any given game day. Back to expecting to win,  back to expecting championships. Back to having something to look forward to and the product on the field.  Back to recruiting top classes and being a  a household name. Back to being a  desirable destination for coaches, and sitting on top of the east.

Look at the past 10 years and look at the climb over the past 3. We couldn't keep it close with Bama,  but this year they had to make a 4th quarter drive with 2 minutes on the clock to come back and beat us. We missed 2-3 fgs we had the likely National championship  team beat and scared to death.  We was 1 busted play from the SECCG. We were a dropped TD and or a missed FG away from beating Oklahoma. That's with Butch's sophmores and juniors.  Say what you want and bring up the past,  but we're moving in the right direction


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 9, 2016)

And if a frog had wings he wouldn't bump his tail.......lol.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's one step closer than the year before. We are back.  Back to being competitive, back to teams fearing us , and being able to beat anyone,  any given game day. Back to expecting to win,  back to expecting championships. Back to having something to look forward to and the product on the field.  Back to recruiting top classes and being a  a household name. Back to being a  desirable destination for coaches, and sitting on top of the east.
> 
> Look at the past 10 years and look at the climb over the past 3. We couldn't keep it close with Bama,  but this year they had to make a 4th quarter drive with 2 minutes on the clock to come back and beat us. We missed 2-3 fgs we had the likely National championship  team beat and scared to death.  We was 1 busted play from the SECCG. We were a dropped TD and or a missed FG away from beating Oklahoma. That's with Butch's sophmores and juniors.  Say what you want and bring up the past,  but we're moving in the right direction



I agree UT is better than in years past. But,,,,, as a Dawg fan I can tell you there are no moral victories. Also no one fears UT and the Butch Jones trio as they didn't Richt and UGA in the last 6 years. Butch is nothing more than a Blow hard and IMO this is make or break for him. Based off of all the UT fans he should win the east next year or it's a bust. One problem Butch has is similar to Richt is better coaching is taking over the east along with better recruiting.  Richt almost beat Bama in the SECCG in 2012 and look what happened to him. Train wreck from then to now. UT is bad situation because these kids listen to all the sales pitches from all these coaches. I'm betting Butch has told all those recruits championship fb is coming to Knoxville as Kirby is selling the exact same thing. So Butch rode that wave but now it's time for results. Kirby will be in the same position in a few years. I have been to Vol talk and read all the haters after this season Butch is in the hot seat. For all the right reasons. So it's all or nothing for him, no more excuses according to the Vol nation. So in closing Butch better win it all this year or your home boys will be calling for his head. But, he'll have his work cut out for him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2016)

Ut leads the nation in moral victories Brown.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 9, 2016)

Brown he better get us to Atlanta this year or I'm off his fan list. No reason he shouldn't with everyone coming back imo. We shall see lots can happen between now and then.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I agree UT is better than in years past. But,,,,, as a Dawg fan I can tell you there are no moral victories. Also no one fears UT and the Butch Jones trio as they didn't Richt and UGA in the last 6 years. Butch is nothing more than a Blow hard and IMO this is make or break for him. Based off of all the UT fans he should win the east next year or it's a bust. One problem Butch has is similar to Richt is better coaching is taking over the east along with better recruiting.  Richt almost beat Bama in the SECCG in 2012 and look what happened to him. Train wreck from then to now. UT is bad situation because these kids listen to all the sales pitches from all these coaches. I'm betting Butch has told all those recruits championship fb is coming to Knoxville as Kirby is selling the exact same thing. So Butch rode that wave but now it's time for results. Kirby will be in the same position in a few years. I have been to Vol talk and read all the haters after this season Butch is in the hot seat. For all the right reasons. So it's all or nothing for him, no more excuses according to the Vol nation. So in closing Butch better win it all this year or your home boys will be calling for his head. But, he'll have his work cut out for him.



I see your conclusion from 2012, but Richt was all over the place every year.  At the moment,  we are constantly better every year,  in every aspect of the game compare since his arrival


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I see your conclusion from 2012, but Richt was all over the place every year.  At the moment,  we are constantly better every year,  in every aspect of the game compare since his arrival



Richt was all over the place every year? 

	Year	School	G	W	L	T	Pct	SRS	SOS	AP Pre	AP High	AP Post	Bowl	Notes
2001	Georgia	12	8	4	0	.667	11.51	3.60		15	22	Music City Bowl-L	
2002	Georgia	14	13	1	0	.929	18.18	3.96	8	3	3	Sugar Bowl-W	
2003	Georgia	14	11	3	0	.786	17.46	6.11	11	4	7	Capital One Bowl-W	
2004	Georgia	12	10	2	0	.833	12.66	3.33	3	3	7	Outback Bowl-W	
2005	Georgia	13	10	3	0	.769	13.75	3.36	13	4	10	Sugar Bowl-L	
2006	Georgia	13	9	4	0	.692	10.21	3.75	15	9	23	Chick-fil-A Bowl-W	
2007	Georgia	13	11	2	0	.846	17.20	5.66	13	2	2	Sugar Bowl-W	
2008	Georgia	13	10	3	0	.769	11.60	4.52	1	1	13	Capital One Bowl-W	
2009	Georgia	13	8	5	0	.615	9.06	6.36	13	13		Independence Bowl-W	
2010	Georgia	13	6	7	0	.462	6.35	2.65	23	22		Liberty Bowl-L	
2011	Georgia	14	10	4	0	.714	10.67	4.02	19	12	19	Outback Bowl-L	
2012	Georgia	14	12	2	0	.857	17.93	4.21	6	3	5	Capital One Bowl-W	
2013	Georgia	13	8	5	0	.615	12.82	7.59	5	5		Gator Bowl-L	
2014	Georgia	13	10	3	0	.769	18.84	5.07	12	6	9	Belk Bowl-W	
2015	Georgia	12	9	3	0	.750	8.99	1.84	9	7


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 9, 2016)

Pretty much a 2-3 loss difference each year or every other yr.  Always underachieving and should have been East champs several years in a row. Let SC own them. Yall should have been a 1 loss team year in and year out imo. At least owned the east most of this decade. Yall avg. Out to be about a 9 win team since 09


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 9, 2016)

We prolly should have, but at least we were in the conversation. Only conversation UT has been last several years has been about whether or not they will make to 500.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Pretty much a 2-3 loss difference each year or every other yr.  Always underachieving and should have been East champs several years in a row. Let SC own them. Yall should have been a 1 loss team year in and year out imo. At least owned the east most of this decade. Yall avg. Out to be about a 9 win team since 09



I never said Richt didn't under achieve...... I never said Richt shouldn't have dominated the east while at UGA... You did for whatever reason I don't know. Your turning this on the Dawgs when I stated facts concerning your coach and Vol nation feelings of your coach. I guess you need to look at Butch's record as a HC and look at that pattern. I think you'll see he aint that much better than average himself and UT and him are in troulble based off the current events in the SECE now. I guess your just a homer on defense because your team is still below average.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm thinking he'll be the first one on here calling for Butch to be fired


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 10, 2016)

Fire Butch Jones.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 10, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> I never said Richt didn't under achieve...... I never said Richt shouldn't have dominated the east while at UGA... You did for whatever reason I don't know. Your turning this on the Dawgs when I stated facts concerning your coach and Vol nation feelings of your coach. I guess you need to look at Butch's record as a HC and look at that pattern. I think you'll see he aint that much better than average himself and UT and him are in troulble based off the current events in the SECE now. I guess your just a homer on defense because your team is still below average.


I was giving examples to validate my previous post. In trouble? Because of Will Muschamp at SC, or Fla losing a lot of their defensive power and no QB, or is it because UGA has a a unproven HC that has had success due to having most of the nation's best talent to scheme around? 

Homerish? A little, but what real passionate fanatic ain't?  But I'm actually pretty level headed


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We are back.  Back to being competitive, back to teams fearing us , and being able to beat anyone,  any given game day.



  This is great stuff.  When does your comedy tour begin?  I want to be in the audience.  You are a hoot!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 10, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I was giving examples to validate my previous post. In trouble? Because of Will Muschamp at SC, or Fla losing a lot of their defensive power and no QB, or is it because UGA has a a unproven HC that has had success due to having most of the nation's best talent to scheme around?
> 
> Homerish? A little, but what real passionate fanatic ain't?  But I'm actually pretty level headed



Muschump will not be successful at USCe but make no mistake about his ability to pull a few recruits with the help of B Mac down there. Jim Mac and his staff are recruiting great and can coach, and UGA with Kirby and his freakishly good recruiters are blowing it up. Also from the looks of Kirby's recruiting success up to this point at UGA he is pulling in some of the nations best talent. So if he can coach to boot you better get ready because you'll be able to spend a lot more time with your face paint on. How you can't see that is beyond me 4x4 can see it along with 80% of the vol nation over on vol talk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's one step closer than the year before. We are back.  Back to being competitive, back to teams fearing us , and being able to beat anyone,  any given game day.





"Back to teams fearing us".....


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 11, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> "Back to teams fearing us".....



florida and bama will get their 10th and 11th straight next year. lol.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> florida and bama will get their 10th and 11th straight next year. lol.




That's why is SOOOOO funny!! 

FEARED!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2016)

That guy is a homer....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 11, 2016)

Fear the "V"...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's one step closer than the year before. We are back.  Back to being competitive, back to teams fearing us , and being able to beat anyone,  any given game day. Back to expecting to win,  back to expecting championships. Back to having something to look forward to and the product on the field.  Back to recruiting top classes and being a  a household name. Back to being a  desirable destination for coaches, and sitting on top of the east.



I didn't see any teams in last nights game that would have "FEARED" the Vols.. 

So much for your little pipe dream of being "BACK"..

Daily Vols suck and BuckNasty is delusional!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey you gotta admit we put more fear in bama then uga did hahaha!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hey you gotta admit we put more fear in bama then uga did hahaha!



Yeah.. Bama was scared.. How many had they won in a row?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

That's not the point..point is in game they were beat within last 3 min of the game. Had to come back to win. Closest uga came to beating them was the coin toss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> That's not the point..point is in game they were beat within last 3 min of the game. Had to come back to win. Closest uga came to beating them was the coin toss.



The POINT is NOBODY is "FEARING" the Vols.. Could you upset Bama.. Sure.. But until you actually win one of those games, the Vols are nothing more than another Saturday game. Nobody has the Vols circled on their calendar except Vanderbilt..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The POINT is NOBODY is "FEARING" the Vols.. Could you upset Bama.. Sure.. But until you actually win one of those games, the Vols are nothing more than another Saturday game. Nobody has the Vols circled on their calendar except Vanderbilt..



Uga will this year for sure 
Be the diff between 7-5 or 6-6 first year for kirbster


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uga will this year for sure
> Be the diff between 7-5 or 6-6 first year for kirbster



kind of like butchster


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 12, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> kind of like butchster



We will be a long way from 7 wins


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> We will be a long way from 7 wins



7-2=5


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 12, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Uga will this year for sure
> Be the diff between 7-5 or 6-6 first year for kirbster



Lay off the bottle kid..

 Kirby won't need to circle dates. The only thing UGA will be focused on is the game that week. All part of the "Process"... 

You wouldn't know anything about that.. The Vols are outside laying bricks..


----------



## daisyduke (Jan 12, 2016)

wow...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> wow...




Impressed??


----------



## daisyduke (Jan 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Impressed??



how did you know??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> how did you know??



I could read your mind.. Been reading the minds of women for years! 

Although, 99 percent of the time, I'm wrong and just end up going fishing anyway..


----------



## daisyduke (Jan 13, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I could read your mind.. Been reading the minds of women for years!
> 
> Although, 99 percent of the time, I'm wrong and just end up going fishing anyway..



at least you admit you are wrong!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 13, 2016)

daisyduke said:


> at least you admit you are wrong!



Heck, I would lie if it meant I was going fishing!


----------

